# Definition of Inshore?



## shipsmate (Mar 29, 2010)

If asking about fishing out 9 miles in the gulf is that inshore or offshore? I've seen offshore as being related to blue water fishing much further out. I'm new to salt water fishing and just trying to post in the right spots.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

there is a specific section actually called "blue water".


----------



## shipsmate (Mar 29, 2010)

yep, if i were a little more attentive i would have seen that, sorry.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *shipsmate (3/28/2010)*If asking about fishing out 9 miles in the gulf is that inshore or offshore? I've seen offshore as being related to blue water fishing much further out. I'm new to salt water fishing and just trying to post in the right spots.




ive always called that nearshore...not inshore but not offshore


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I may be wrong, but I've always thought of it this way - at least in the Pensacola area:



Inshore: Inside the pass (Panama City, Destin, Pensacola, Alabama)



Nearshore: Outside the pass, but w/in sight of land.



Offshore: Land not in sight.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *60hertz (3/28/2010)*I may be wrong, but I've always thought of it this way - at least in the Pensacola area:
> 
> Inshore: Inside the pass (Panama City, Destin, Pensacola, Alabama)
> 
> ...


Well put, makes logical sense and pretty much how I call it!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *69Viking (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *60hertz (3/28/2010)*I may be wrong, but I've always thought of it this way - at least in the Pensacola area:
> ...


*Same here.*


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

> *69Viking (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *60hertz (3/28/2010)*I may be wrong, but I've always thought of it this way - at least in the Pensacola area:
> ...






That's how I define it.


----------

